# Manchester - Site needed



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI all

does anyone know of a good site or cl within commuting distance by taxi to manchester city centre, i will be attending a course there over 9 days and don't want to travel each day but obviously cant park a motorhome in the middle of manchester.

regards

keith


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Morning,
doing a quick search it looks like the favourite would be Burrs Country Park but thats a CS in Bury. I would guess it's about 1 mile from the tram station, but it seems thats the most accessible one open at present.

Sorry can't help anymore than that, I'm new to this myself so don't know where anything is yet! 8O


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Can't help with a site,but not sure WHEN you are going. If next few days, you could have problems. All the sites I have been to locally in the North West are closed till 1st March.

The train situation to Manchester is pretty good, so at a push you might consider some of the towns local to Manchester if you can't find anything better. I have a friend in Manchester and I am trying to contact her for you to ask about sites. If I manage it and she can help I will come back to you. Joy


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

If you stay at Burrs country Park, you an get the tram into the centre of town. Station is about 20 minutes walk from the site, mostly along footpath/cycleway

Rick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camping*

Hello there,

You could try Elm Beds Poynton, I think you could park in the Railway station and commute to Manchester.

There is also the Holybank Campsite at Warburton Bridge, not sure about the transport links into Manchester though.

Link for Elm Beds Info
link for Holybank info

PM Me with the dates if you get stuck

Trev.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*manchester*

Hi Chopper, when are you going to be in Manchester?.

If you did stay at Burrs and you have a veichle that you can drive to the tram station in, you would be better going to Radcliffe tram station as oppose to Bury, its free parking and reasonably safe, and just as easy to get to by road, i would say, never hear of anything going on there, that way you wouldn't have to walk into Bury. The trams run every 10 mins and take 10 mins into town, its about 12 miles away, but a long haul on the bus in the traffic.


----------



## 94060 (May 1, 2005)

There is one near us

Holly Bank Caravan Park 
Warburton Bridge Road
Warrington 
Cheshire 
WA3 6HU
Tel: 0161 7752842 
Pitches: 75
Open: Open All Year

Just had a quick look on Multimap, 13 miles from centre of manchester.
Hope this helps
Lyndsey


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Camping*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> You could try Elm Beds Poynton, I think you could park in the Railway station and commute to Manchester
> 
> Trev.


We live in Poynton, and yes you can easily park at the railway station (and its free), so Elm beds would be fine (with a short walk to the 'Boars head' which does very good home cooked food).
Failing that there's space on my mums drive (also in Poynton) unfortunately our drive is full. Paul (hubby) commutes on the train to Manchester from here but usually drives to Hazel Grove station (about 3 miles) also free parking and cheaper/more frequent trains.
Let us know if we you need any more help.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Further to the reply re: Radcliffe Station, I would think the one at Whitefield (just along the A56 towards junction 17 of the M60) would be a safer bet.
Alan


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*station*

I couldn't agree with you there, whitefield came top of the list for stolen viechles in the witch report, its on junction 17 of the motorway, and you can be away to were ever very quickly if you choose to steal a viechle.

No school there any more, shut down, but we never have had any problems, only problem can be the car park gets full L OL.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Not going to enter a discussion, but I would rather my van was parked in Whitefield than Radcliffe. The station in Radcliffe is opposite a large secondary school.
Alan


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We use a little CL at Greenfield Saddleworth. Max 10 minute walk to station trains to Manchester take about 25 mins

www.well-i-holefarm.co.uk


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pitch*

Hello,

As I said, if you are struggling, let me know the dates and I will see what we can do. What area of Town is your course at?

Trev.


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*MANCHESTER*

WOW

thanks guys for all the help, as soon as i know definite dates i will follow all these leads up, motorhome would have to stay on site as i will have elderly mum with me and dog. thats why i need to be close to commuter links.

thanks again

keith


----------

